# Confessions of a hopeless Xingyi addict



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2011)

Well what can I say ... Im weak :disgust: I have no power to resist :ticked: I just cant help myself :whip:  I am so doomed :anic:... I am starting to train Xingyiquan again I just cant stop myself... I'm so ashamed :EG: :ultracool


----------



## ggg214 (Jun 1, 2011)

that would be a good choice.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 2, 2011)

Xue, as always, I`m jealous as can be. Go get `em. Hunan? Shanxi? Herbei? As long as I`m dreaming gimmee the details.


----------



## mograph (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have to go "pi"?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2011)

mograph said:


> Do you have to go "pi"?


 
Yes I must go Pi before I go Pao 

Also I did stand in Santi Shi last night and I started with my usual beginning time of 3 minutes per side to build from. But I was rather surprised that after 3 minutes I did not feel at all bad, tired and I was not in any pain. I felt rather good actually so tonight I will try a little longer and see how it goes and spend the next few days testing my limits.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2011)

David43515 said:


> Xue, as always, I`m jealous as can be. Go get `em. Hunan? Shanxi? Herbei? As long as I`m dreaming gimmee the details.


 
My style is Hebei but I am giong to a seminar in July (assuming I don't injure myself again) but I am not sure if it is Hebei or not. I shall have to research what it is and get back to you.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 2, 2011)

You are hopeless even an intervention could not help you.:lfao:
 Becareful with your San ti if I recall you were having some pain during it and not the good type. 

I wonder if any of your other styles are creeping in on your Xingyi. I find myself having more of a Taiji flavor with my Bagua these days and with my palm changes more of a silk reeling feeling.

Have fun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2011)

oaktree said:


> You are hopeless even an intervention could not help you.:lfao:
> Becareful with your San ti if I recall you were having some pain during it and not the good type.
> 
> I wonder if any of your other styles are creeping in on your Xingyi. I find myself having more of a Taiji flavor with my Bagua these days and with my palm changes more of a silk reeling feeling.
> ...


 
Hey...an intervention...to xingyi addict mind... is just another training opportunity :EG:

Did Santi with a rigid knee brace last night and had no pain, felt great and thought I could go longer. I will stick with the brace for awhile until I feel I can give it a try without it. I have been doing other exercises with the brace as well and I am noticing my legs (and my knee) getting stronger.

I am fairly certain that in the long run there will be some Taiji in my Xingyiquan. Taiji has already interfered with the training once because I was looking at things like I do in taiji after years of training Taiji that I simply did not have in Xingyi. Once I got past that I was ok. 

My biggest problem with training Xingyiquan Is that it creeps into absolutely everything I do. I saw it in my Wing Chun the last time I trained Wing Chun seriously and I see it in my Taiji quite often still

I had a similar issue with Northern Wu style years ago. It got into absolutely everything I did so I stopped training Northern Wu. But then Northern Wu is not as incredibly AWSOME as Xingyiquan


----------



## oaktree (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder if that happen to Sun Lu Tang that everything just crept into everything that he just combined it. It would explain alot why Sun Taiji looks so unsual.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2011)

oaktree said:


> I wonder if that happen to Sun Lu Tang that everything just crept into everything that he just combined it. It would explain alot why Sun Taiji looks so unsual.


 
Well since his teachers were 

Xingyiquan - Li Kuiyuan, and Guo Yunshen 
Baguazhang - Cheng Tinghua 
Wu/Hao style Taijiquan - Hao Wei-chen 

And from what I have seen and read of his Taijiquan, Baguazhang and Xingyiquan none are like his teachers stuff I just think he changed it all to what he liked best


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 2, 2011)

NIce , i'm jealous GRRRR


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2011)

This is getting bad :anic:

I even picked up my old Xingyiquan staff last night :EG:

My mindset at this point is honestly to take this as far as I can and I am really excited about seriously training Xingyiquan again. It will likely mean travel but to be honest I am ok with that at the moment and after that I will need to find others that are interested in training/learning Xingyiquan but you know, it is what it is and I really want to &#8220;know&#8221; Xingyiquan so a Xingyiquan addict has got to do what a Xingyiquan addict has got to do. 

I have not been this excited about training in a while&#8230;it&#8217;s kind of cool

I&#8217;m not going to rush it however, I am working only with Santi Shi at the moment and once I get that to a rather short duration of (not worthy of Xingyi) 10 minutes per side, I will start working on Wuxingquan (5 element fist) again. However I am doing all with my knee brace on until I am fairly certain that my knee can handle it&#8230; I am taking it slow.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Xue Sheng,

I was wondering why you talk about Xingyiquan as an addiction or joke about going back to train in it? Is this because, as you mentioned in one of your posts, it interferes with your other styles? Or is it because Xingyiquan is relatively simple compared to Taiji?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2011)

BooBoo said:


> I was wondering why you talk about Xingyiquan as an addiction or joke about going back to train in it?


 
I refer to it as an addiction becuase I am continually drawn to it no matter how many times I try and stop and I have wanted to train Xingyiquan since the early 70s. And I do not think Xingyiquan is a joke, it tends to fit me better than anything I have trained.

Issue is that there are no teachers in my area that understsand it well enough to get me any further than I currently am with Xingyiquan. This is why I am going to start traveling soon to train it.



BooBoo said:


> Is this because, as you mentioned in one of your posts, it interferes with your other styles?


 
It interfered with Wing Chun bt to be hoest that is not a real big deal. I like Wing Chun but lately I have been thinking about my reasons for wanting to go back and train it and part of thay reason can be handled by XIngyiquan if done right



BooBoo said:


> Hi Xue Sheng,
> 
> I Or is it because Xingyiquan is relatively simple compared to Taiji?


 
Nope, Xingyiquan is far from simple, don't let the looks fool you.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 29, 2011)

When I said simple I didn't mean to suggest that Xingyi lacked depth, what I meant was, and I think I understood this from one of your posts in a previous thread, is that Xingyi takes much less time for a practioner to develop his skills to the point where he can apply them decently - although it takes much longer to develop a higher level of skill.

I was also referring to the outward/apparent simplicity of the moves when I suggested that Xingyi is relatively simple.  When you say it is far from simple I am assuming this is because one has to be very careful about form and in particular not forget the role of intent and internal chi cultivation right?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2011)

BooBoo said:


> I was also referring to the outward/apparent simplicity of the moves when I suggested that Xingyi is relatively simple. When you say it is far from simple I am assuming this is because one has to be very careful about form and in particular not forget the role of intent and internal chi cultivation right?


 
Maybe

What I am talking about is the understanding of the songs of xingyiquan as they apply to form and application

Four Phases, Five Basic Patterns, Five Phases, Six Unifications, etc.

Unification and internal all important. The forms themselves may look simple as compared to taijiquan but the internal work is just the same and to get the forms in xingyi to work properly you need to understand and apply the songs


----------

